#ubuntu-cat 2011-08-22
<Hombre> Hola a todos
<mdepalol> nas
<Hombre> Despres de intentar fer varies instalación
<Hombre> Com pug instalar un paquet WLAN USB que ja ting en un subdirectori
<Hombre> Paquet RTL en el Lucid Lynx 10.04 corrent en un drive usb
<Hombre> ?
<Hombre> Bé dons bona nit ubuntaireada !!
#ubuntu-cat 2011-08-24
<Hombre> b
<Hombre> Bona nit a tothom !
<Hombre> Despres de veure i probar varies formas de instalacio de paquets sense exit, synaptic i apt-get procurant seguir al peu de la lletra tots i cadas cun dels pasos amb cura i seny i amb ausencia de errors ortografics, pregunto el següent :
<Hombre> Per fer una instalacio d'un paquet ubicat en un subdirectori qualsevol, a la versio kubuntu 10.04, quina es la forma més sencilla i eficient per instalar un paquet corrent el sistema en un drive usb 8Gb que te una velocitat de grabacio de 7Mbps i una velocitat de escriptura de 15Mbps ?.
<Hombre> perdoneu repeteixo les dades de lectura i escriptura : lectura 15Mbps i escriptura 7Mbps de la Marca Transcend ?
<Hombre> L'ordinador es un AMD Sempron 2,7 Ghz
#ubuntu-cat 2011-08-26
<FloiT> Bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2012-08-26
<Perepandel_> iep, hola a tothom!
#ubuntu-cat 2013-08-24
<rockcs> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2014-08-21
<bimbe> hi ha algú?
<bimbe> tinc un dubte ?
#ubuntu-cat 2015-08-20
<metallic> Escolteu una coseta... L'enllaç per inscriure's a la festa de la nova versió d'Ubuntu no funciona
<metallic> http://www.ubuntu.cat/FestaWily
#ubuntu-cat 2015-08-21
<metallic> escolteu, va passar desapercebut el meu missatge d'ahir sobre l'enllaç trencat de la festa d'Ubuntu? :-/
<alexm> metallic: no, però les persones que ho poden resoldre no estan al canal
<alexm> potser si envies un correu a la llista serà més efectiu
<metallic> ah, gràcies alexm, es que no sabia a qui adreçar-me
<alexm> cap problema
#ubuntu-cat 2016-08-25
<joanfvreus> Bones,  tinc un dubte.  FA poc m'han instalat  l'Ubunto.  No sé pq no em detectar els disc durs i la informació que hi ha dintre.  Ultima vegada q vaig utilitzar-los va ser per grabar les coses q tenia a l'ordenador amb linux mint
<joanfvreus> quan instalo em surt l'ho següent
<joanfvreus> Error mounting/dec/sdb1at/media....    Command-line  mount-t "exfat" o "uhelper
<joanfvreus> no ho puc instalar,  em podeu ajudar
<joanfvreus> gràcies
<joanfvreus> bé, suposo q esteu ocupats
#ubuntu-cat 2018-08-25
<albert_> Hola
<albert_> No sé si puc plantejar un dubte per aquest canal
